# Disable internet explorer and outlook express internet connection sharing?



## DaddyOO (Dec 29, 2005)

Hi Does anyone know how to disable internet explorer and outlook express internet connection sharing in XP. When I go into my outlook express it also opens up outlook express which I don't want to do.

Gary


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

DaddyOO said:


> When I go into my outlook express it also opens up outlook express which I don't want to do.


Huh? Can you clarify what behavior you object to? When I open a program, I normally want that program to open. :smile:


----------



## DaddyOO (Dec 29, 2005)

Sorry, I got my words twisted. My Outlook Express is configrued so that when I open it, MSN Messenger opens up also and supposedly my hotmail e-mail is supposed to show up also, except it doesen't. In any case, I want to just open the two e-mail programs seperately.

Gary


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

OK, I'll wait for someone that uses these applications, I use Eudora for email, and I don't have either MSN or hotmail. :smile:


----------

